# First



## Randy (Sep 9, 2004)

I am not very spiritual but I'm FIRST!!!!


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 9, 2004)

*But Remember Jesus' Words Randy...*

The first shall be last and...   -- Just kiddin' with you bro - Welcome to the Spiritual Suppost Forum...


----------

